# New P4 home server build plz help.



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all, I was hoping that you all would be able to help me. I want to use my old P4 cpu to make a home server for myself. I am listing the parts I have and I am going to buy for this little project. I have an Intel Pentium 4 3.2E Prescott 3.2GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket 478 Single-Core Processor all ready going to need a new atx mobo so I found one for cheap on newegg BIOSTAR P4M900M4 478 VIA P4M900 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard. I have lots of HD from the PC and the CPU is coming out from, so I am going to use them. I am going to need new RAM, my old pc used DDR and the new mobo uses DDR2. I was thinking 2GB RAM should be good for a home server and I will get more if you guy’s recommend it. I am also going to need a new micro ATX case, I don’t have the room for a regular size pc anymore .I need something really small that can take 3 HD and one DVD burner can someone recommend the case and the psu. I also need help with the power of the psu, how many watts will I need ? I’m trying to save on power and I don’t really need a VGA card. But I want to put one in for the LCD TV I have. I was thinking of getting ASUS EAH4550/DI/512MD3 LP Radeon HD 4550 512MB last but not the least I am going to need a new fan for the Cpu and other fan’s you might think I might need. I want to make something that won’t make to much noise ,a quite PC . Also can you all recommend some OS that I can use to run a Nas a media server and a small webserver thank you all for the help and sorry about the grammar mistake typing in a hurry before I got to sleep and forget again thank you all.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well lets get started


A) the 3.2ghz prescott is a REAL furnace; so I STRONGLY reccomend you forget about putting that one in a small case! the prescott should not be put into anything less than mid tower (coolermaster centurion) with at least TWO 120mm case fans, one at the front of the case blowing air in and one at the rear of the case blowing out out.
I would use case fans with at least 2,000 rpm's or better

B) quite case = hot computer environment which does not do well for the prescott, either abandon quite case idea or dont use the prescott; your choice

C) two gigs of ram should be plenty

D) your video card selection is fine >>>for the motherboard you listed

E) power supply is Corsair 550-VX; as for power consumption, a power supply only delivers what the system requires and no more, the efficiency of the corsair mentioned above will pay for itself in energy savings over a three year period compared to junk ones

F) I am NOT a big fan of VIA chipsets (there is a reason why VIA is no longer in the chipset biz) I would not build around a via board personally / I would opt to hunt ebay for a used Asus P4P800-E Deluxe which uses DDR memory and AGP video but those are rock solid and stable boards


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

thank you linderman for the reply sorry for the delay kind of forgot about this post for a few i have that mobo all ready best mobo i ever got it ??????? rock sorry about the bad word hehe i was just trying to save some money by using that P4 Cpu would it bet better if i get one of those new $200 PC you know the ones with the ATOM CPu in then i was thinking that the atom is to slow for all i want to do let me know what you think.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not advise messing with the atom ......ok for checking email ?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Home servers really don't need a lot of power as there basically just a hub for whatever drives you put in it. I use an old pentium 3 as a home server and a network drive and even it's cpu never maxes out.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

maybe i am asking to much for a home server let me tell you want i want to do maybe i am going about this wrong i need a home server to run a home email server / photo website / media server / backup hd / torrent server / home website server / maybe a small IRC hub / IRC bots am i asking to much form just one home server ??? and thx you both for the reply's


----------

